# what is the difference between moby wrap and moby d



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

from what I can see it is just the way they look. Moby d's are very pretty. IS there any other difference? If there is which do you prefer for a newborn? Thanks so much. 3 weeks till due date and I would like to order one today. Anyone try the spf fabric? I used the maya with dd#1 but not till she was about 4 months and I need somethign for right away this time. Thanks so much for anyone that takes the time to help me.


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

As far as I could tell, the Moby D just has an insert of not-so-stretchy-material where the baby is, and I think it gives a bit more stability than a typical stretch wrap.

I could be wrong, but that's the only difference I see.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

that makes sense. do you have a moby? do you like it?


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I love my Moby, but if I could start over, I would get the Moby D. The regular Moby just gets a little too stretchy as baby gets heavier. My DS is only 14 lbs, 4.5 months, but the regular Moby has just started to get too stretchy and uncomfortable.


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carla72*
that makes sense. do you have a moby? do you like it?

I have a CUddly Wrap which is basically a Moby by a different name...I can't say enough good things about my wrap. And I am now fully addicted, and plan to increase my stash as my pocketbook allows...


----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, I've never heard of a Moby D til now. It sounds like a great solution to the stretch problem. Anyone have any pics? I'm wondering what the new version looks like.


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.hipbundles.com/item.asp?brand=8&item=43


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

I looked at the cuddly wrap at a local thrift store. I was debating on it glad to hear the positive feedback.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I love my Moby, but as DS has gotten bigger and older have gotten more into mei tais....I couldn't figure out what the MobyD was until I saw that page on hipbundles...omg I can feel the Moby love coming back.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

anyone tried the moby d. It is rather expensive to get shipped to canada about 75.00. I can get a moby for about 50.00. do you think that panel would give the needed support to make it usable a little longer than 4 months. If not as pretty as the moby d's are my best $ value may be the regualr moby. I would hate to spend that kind of money to use it for 4 months. I do loove my maya but like many I am addicted to slings/wraps. They are just all so pretty


----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link. The wrap looks really pretty.


----------

